

Ross Mathematics Program at Ohio State - tokenadult
http://www.math.ohio-state.edu/ross/

======
mechanical_fish
Upmodded in case any math-loving high schoolers (or their parents!) are
reading this.

Also upmodded for the garden of constants, which I remember fondly from my own
high-school summer programs at OSU.

~~~
tokenadult
Yes, I hope parents are aware of programs like this for the future hackers in
their families.

